# Training Pack



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I picked up a large dog pack for training until I can get a proper pack saddle. Today we went for a short hike to try it out.

I will need to modify it a bit I think to make it even work for a training pack. I need to move the breast collar up.

Here are a few photos.....
[attachment=3:2jfv7uag]DSC06994 Phoebe pack 10-10-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:2jfv7uag]
[attachment=2:2jfv7uag]DSC07000 Phoebe pack 10-10-10 PSCC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:2jfv7uag]
[attachment=0:2jfv7uag]DSC07010 Phoebe pack 10-10-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:2jfv7uag]
[attachment=1:2jfv7uag]DSC07012 Phoebe pack 10-10-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:2jfv7uag]


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

What kind of pack and how much was it?


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

It is a large Mountainsmith dog pack.....

http://mountainsmith.com/products.asp?productId=111&categoryId=16&subCategoryId=0&subCategory2Id=0

I got it at Sierra Trading Post for about $30.

I worried it would be too small but the girths have plenty of length for expansion.

Supposed to fit a dog up to 110 lbs.


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah im using mountain smith dog packs right now for training and they are working great.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

They are nice packs! Maybe I'll have a dog that can use it one day!  My newf is 13 years old and his days of doing anything but laying around are long past.

Here is the pack on Mack my new x-couch potato doe.
[attachment=0:1t6j2zkc]DSC07101 Mack along creek 10-18-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1t6j2zkc]
My real pack saddle from NW Packgoats came last week but the weather has been nasty. Forecast is for a good week coming up so I hope to try it out. Just wish it wasn't hunting season so we could try out some new trails!


----------

